# Hydroxycut & Poor Sleep



## Skib (Jun 5, 2003)

Ok, one of the main reasons I stopped taking ephedrine based supplements was because of the poor sleeps I was having. I was on Xenadrine last year, which actually worked quite well, but due to the poor sleeps I was having, I discontinued use of that supplement. Yesterday, I took my first dose of Hydroxycut and last night I had probably one of the worst sleeps of my life. I was awake on the hour, every hour. It was just brutal. Has anyone else had this problem? Does Hydroxycut contain anything that may lead to problems with sleep? I'm sure some of you have takin this stuff... have you had any problems with sleep because of it?


----------



## Skib (Jun 5, 2003)

Oh yeah, I took 1 capsule at about 11:30 AM and another one at about 2:30 PM... that's only 2 and the recommended daily dose is 3-4


----------



## ZECH (Jun 5, 2003)

You gotta take it early..............before noon! Most people usually take ZMA at night to help them sleep while taking an ECA! You might not be able to take it?


----------



## Skib (Jun 5, 2003)

ok, I just took 2 at 11:30 and am going to the gym right now... I won't take any more today and see how I sleep tonight 

what's this zma and eca you speak of?

i don't exactly want to have to depend on drugs to sleep at night


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 5, 2003)

When are you training?  If you're training late at night you may experience sleep problems.

I think you should be fine as long as you take the Hydroxy by 3pm...JMO


----------



## ZECH (Jun 5, 2003)

ECA is Ephedra, caffaine and aspirin........what your basically taking! ZMA stands for Zinc Magnesium Aspartate.
Recent clinical trials have shown that a synergistic combination of Zinc Monomethionine Aspartate, Magnesium Aspartate, and Vitamin B6 can significantly increase anabolic hormone levels and muscle strength in athletes. The novel Zinc Monomethionine Aspartate formula may also help to increase endurance, healing, growth and restful sleep.


----------



## Skib (Jun 5, 2003)

I pretty much just train whenever I have time

never earlier than noon though and I've been trying to avoid going after dinner as I find my energy levels usually peak in the afternoon...

also, if anyone's familiar with hydroxycut, how much should I be taking per day? the bottle says 3 per day with meals for 3 days and 4 per day with meals after that...

what do you guys think would give the best results? keep in mind that for me, a good night sleep will always take priority over getting/keeping in shape, so i'll probably stick to taking it before 3 PM... possibly earlier if my sleep is disturbed any further...


----------



## Skib (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> ECA is Ephedra, caffaine and aspirin........what your basically taking!



from my understanding there's no ephedra, caffeine or aspirin in hydroxycut...


----------



## ZECH (Jun 5, 2003)

The new stuff no....but there is in the old!


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 5, 2003)

The new stuff still has caffeine in it.
Maybe that's what keeping you up?


----------



## racoon02 (Jun 5, 2003)

Only thing I use a thermogenic for is for extra energy during a workout. I just pop 2 about 20 min before I work out, and thats all I take all day long.


----------



## Skib (Jun 6, 2003)

ok, i took 2 pills yesterday at about 11:30 AM before my work out and my sleep was a little better last night... i'm not sure if i'll be able to take more than 2 pills of this stuff before noon each day...


----------

